

GSM - is it even alive? - Parseco
http://www.parseco.com/gsm-still-a-fighting-standard/
Pretty much and there are a number of reasons why.
======
nodata
"“Wait, aren’t you guys all about SMS app integration? Why are you talking
about protocol standards, I’m confused!?” - Don’t be. Education is never a bad
thing. We at Parseco are simply happy you’re visiting our blog because you
feel can learn something new. Why limit ourselves when sharing knowledge?"

Too introspective.

"Got that? No? Not sure? Ok, think of those two as two different operating
systems that work on the same CPU, like Windows and Ubuntu on, say, Intel®
Core™ i7. There we go.

In the end, mobile telecommunications industry standards might change, but the
Parseco blog has got you covered. Check back next week to see what else we’ve
got."

Ugh.

------
keks
The only information this article is communicating is that GSM uses TDMA and
that there are two other standards (IS54 and IS136, which they don't tell us
what they are about) use them too.

The comparison that TDMA is a processor and GSM is an operating system is bad,
too.

A really, really bad article.

~~~
keks
They cite some obscure standards noone knows instead of saying "ISDN and DSL
use it too!". Who gave points to that crap article?

------
rwbt
So if there is no GSM in the future, will there be SIM cards? I personally
like GSM over CDMA just because I can swap out the SIM card with out dealing
with the carrier.

------
saundby
GSM is still what I buy a phone for. The ready availability of Wifi without
monthly fees makes LTE less significant for me as time goes on.

